

Startup Quote: Larry Ellison, co-founder, Oracle - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2623990861

======
raychancc
When you innovate, you’ve got to be prepared for people telling you that you
are nuts.

\- Larry Ellison

<http://startupquote.com/post/2623990861>

